# Don't look back in anger.......



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

I had an English teacher in high school who had a shirt with pleated sleeves. His dress was... creative in general.

Bear in mind that current fashions will look exactly this ridiculous in forty years.

DH


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Hilarious! Thanks for posting. 

The shearling coat, however, is still relevant. Put the collar down and I think it would be fine.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

I still like the leisure suit. Top and trousers matching like a suit to give you a taller/thinner silhouette! It's just that it was made fun of way too early!


----------



## jts287 (Apr 19, 2018)

The ad copy for The Fifth Season has me all hot and bothered


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

jts287 said:


> The ad copy for The Fifth Season has me all hot and bothered


I like that operators are standing by 24 hrs./day. A real man is ready to move at all times.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Everyone was a walking fire hazard back then.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

SG_67 said:


> I like that operators are standing by 24 hrs./day. A real man is ready to move at all times.


It's easy to be ready to move when you are wearing the latest from Cricketeer. It's offers the same functionality as if you were wearing your birthday suit.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

drlivingston said:


> Everyone was a walking fire hazard back then.


Yes! Chest hair and cocaine are a lethal combination.


----------



## Clintotron (Mar 24, 2015)

The Madras Squad (pictured above) look like they’re poised to settle into some debonair donnybrook in a Boston back alley.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

I don't know karate but I know k-crazy! 

Need a James Brown jump suit in my wardrobe!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I got a leisure suit for Christmas one year. I took it back on Boxing Day. The combination of super wide lapels, polyester fabric and a sickly institutional green color was more than I could bear.


----------



## Clintotron (Mar 24, 2015)

Oldsarge said:


> I got a leisure suit for Christmas one year. I took it back on Boxing Day. The combination of super wide lapels, polyester fabric and a sickly institutional green color was more than I could bear.


Any of those three qualities alone are worthy of return.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

My preference is for the "One Easy Piece." At just $45 a copy, I'll take one in each color. Last time I dressed in one of those, the only color option was OD green! LOL.


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

SG_67 said:


> Yes! Chest hair and cocaine are a lethal combination.


Wooooooeeeeeeee


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

That's Tom Seaver, one of the greatest right-handers to ever toss a baseball in that greenish get up at the top.

I'm pretty sure it's Bob Griese right below him to the immediate left.


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

My boyhood hero. Walt Frazier, 1/2 of the Rolls Royce Backcourt


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Could a guy today in 2018 still pull off the pimp style just like they did from back in The 1970's?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Howard said:


> Could a guy today in 2018 still pull off the pimp style just like they did from back in The 1970's?


It would look like just what it was, but it could be done...sort of like Cosplay, eh? :icon_scratch:


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> I don't know karate but I know k-crazy!
> 
> Need a James Brown jump suit in my wardrobe!
> 
> ...


Then you my friend should try Eleganza!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Are they really still in business? I used to get the catalogs out of the 'Unforwardable' bin in the APO post office when I was stationed in Germany back in the early '70's. Thumbing through that thing was good for a load of laughs, especially with a liter or so of good German beer.


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> Are they really still in business? I used to get the catalogs out of the 'Unforwardable' bin in the APO post office when I was stationed in Germany back in the early '70's. Thumbing through that thing was good for a load of laughs, especially with a liter or so of good German beer.


I don't know if they are still in business, I just came accross some old adverts, they are fantastically bad!


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Tom Terrific looking legit in that Travelknit Fourpiece.


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

derum said:


> Then you my friend should try Eleganza!
> View attachment 22388


They'd never get away with having that young lady groveling on the floor, looking up at him as if he was Adonis reincarnate. Have to admit the crease is pretty impressive on this poly pants.


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

Cassadine said:


> They'd never get away with having that young lady groveling on the floor, looking up at him as if he was Adonis reincarnate. Have to admit the crease is pretty impressive on this poly pants.


If you think that was bad, how did they get away with this?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Remember, this was the sort of s**t that 'Mad Men' came up with in real life.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> It would look like just what it was, but it could be done...sort of like Cosplay, eh? :icon_scratch:


I bet I could but I doubt they have leisure suits that fit me.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

derum said:


> If you think that was bad, how did they get away with this?


Was that a real actual game?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

If I wear this they have to be sure to play "Shake Shake Your Booty" or something from MFSB or perhaps maybe The Bee Gees while I'm walking down the street.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Except for the shoes, that's not a bad hunting outfit. :amazing:


----------



## jts287 (Apr 19, 2018)

Or jail uniform


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

derum said:


> If you think that was bad, how did they get away with this?


The good old days when people could have fun.
Nowadays, paranoid rules and lots of false accusations.


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

WA said:


> The good old days when people could have fun.
> Nowadays, paranoid rules and lots of false accusations.


You can not be serious.


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

derum said:


> You can not be serious.


I find your reply sad. Not everything in the past is bad. Not everything today is good. There is always going to be both. To accuse people of the past of what they were not part of is false accusations. Should I accuse you of bad things of today that you are not part of? Blanket statements, beliefs, etc. do not work for the past or today. Stick to the truth. And stay away from power fallacy, please.


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

WA said:


> I find your reply sad. Not everything in the past is bad. Not everything today is good. There is always going to be both. To accuse people of the past of what they were not part of is false accusations. Should I accuse you of bad things of today that you are not part of? Blanket statements, beliefs, etc. do not work for the past or today. Stick to the truth. And stay away from power fallacy, please.


I refuse to have a battle of wits with an unarmed opponent.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

LMAO!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

WA said:


> I find your reply sad. Not everything in the past is bad. Not everything today is good. There is always going to be both. To accuse people of the past of what they were not part of is false accusations. Should I accuse you of bad things of today that you are not part of? Blanket statements, beliefs, etc. do not work for the past or today. Stick to the truth. And stay away from power fallacy, please.


You appear to be increasingly unhinged. Please get some help!


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

smmrfld said:


> You appear to be increasingly unhinged. Please get some help!


You like liberal fantasy?


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

WA said:


> The good old days when people could have fun.
> Nowadays, paranoid rules and lots of false accusations.


WA may write in an odd manner but he is correct.

In the U.K. only 7% of females identify as feminist - the miserable hysterical lunatics do not represent their gender.

Feminism is an extremist movement populated by ugly dim witted fatties and/or the deluded.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

derum said:


> I refuse to have a battle of wits with an unarmed opponent.


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

derum said:


> If you think that was bad, how did they get away with this?


Great Scot!


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

Oldsarge said:


> Remember, this was the sort of s**t that 'Mad Men' came up with in real life.


They did. When I was selling cars in the Roaring 80's, a colleague was an ex- Madison Ave. executive. He told me "If you think this place is pressure packed and crazy, you've never been to Madison Avenue."


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

Although the FemiNazi Mafia and their effete enablers are bad, we must admit that some of these ads are just subhuman. Anyone treats my daughter like that will get a taste of Old Testament Redeemer Kinsman justice.


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

But some of the ads are just funny.


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

And he wears LWB and not Balmoral Boots.


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

My attorney talked me out of being an attorney when I was 19 and in court. He told me "Open a bar, it's more relaxing, and the booze is free." I'm not certain if he realized who actually ran the beverage industry in New Jersey in 1981,but I digress. If I'd become an attorney, I think I'd find some ladies who had flashback-PTSD from this and take BK to the cleaners.


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

WA said:


> I find your reply sad. Not everything in the past is bad. Not everything today is good. There is always going to be both. To accuse people of the past of what they were not part of is false accusations. Should I accuse you of bad things of today that you are not part of? Blanket statements, beliefs, etc. do not work for the past or today. Stick to the truth. And stay away from power fallacy, please.


But... your post made blanket statement regarding the past, so you've refuted yourself.


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

I suppose turnabout is fairplay


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

And then promptly call your attorney.


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Cassadine said:


>


The last time I was in Washington .....

Actually it is probably wise not to recount that particular adventure.


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

Are those Bals or Bluchers? Can I wear them with a suit, like a worsted, on a Tuesday, in a mid-sized USA city?


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

I'd prefer you not inform me.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Cassadine said:


> Are those Bals or Bluchers? Can I wear them with a suit, like a worsted, on a Tuesday, in a mid-sized USA city?


A Google search for Bettie Page will return an image of those boots.


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Cassadine said:


> Although the FemiNazi Mafia and their effete enablers are bad, we must admit that some of these ads are just subhuman. Anyone treats my daughter like that will get a taste of Old Testament Redeemer Kinsman justice.


It's been said that all it takes to make a feminist out of a man is for him to have daughters . . .


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

Shaver said:


> A Google search for Bettie Page will return an image of those boots.


But may I wear them with turquoise if they're bluchers? I thought the rules said the "greenish family" demanded Balmorals


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

Cassadine said:


>


Furthermore, that girl look seriously under-aged. Man alive.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Oldsarge said:


> It's been said that all it takes to make a feminist out of a man is for him to have daughters . . .


The capacity to treat women fairly is the mark of a man.

Dying your hair blue and ranting about wymyn is the mark of a mental case.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Cassadine said:


> But may I wear them with turquoise if they're bluchers? I thought the rules said the "greenish family" demanded Balmorals


You are neglecting the primary enquiry. Do they fit?


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Cassadine said:


> Although the FemiNazi Mafia and their effete enablers are bad, we must admit that some of these ads are just subhuman. Anyone treats my daughter like that will get a taste of Old Testament Redeemer Kinsman justice.


I have never pressed the 'like' button (on purpose) but I very much like this.

Any man who regards females as mere chattel is a worthless so and so.


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

Shaver said:


> I have never pressed the 'like' button (on purpose) but I very much like this.
> 
> Any man who regards females as mere chattel is a worthless so and so.


Thank you, sir. I won't press "like" on your post.


----------



## Clintotron (Mar 24, 2015)

Cassadine said:


> But some of the ads are just funny.


My soul mate gets this regularly. Usually followed by "If you don't quit!" or "I'm gonna hurt you if you do that again." And she can. She hits like a grown man.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

How things change.........


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Cassadine said:


> Thank you, sir. I won't press "like" on your post.


Please do press 'like'.

Whenever a Mod is inclined to wield the banhammer I mention that I am almost as 'liked' as @upr_crust.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Shaver said:


> Please do press 'like'.
> 
> Whenever a Mod is inclined to wield the banhammer I mention that I am almost as 'liked' as @upr_crust.


Speaking of the spine of our forum - I drew a homage to upr a couple of years ago. I must remember to upload it one of these days.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

jts287 said:


> Or jail uniform


That's what they wore during the 70's it was either yellow, orange or green, or maybe a variety of vast colors.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Cassadine said:


> My attorney talked me out of being an attorney when I was 19 and in court. He told me "Open a bar, it's more relaxing, and the booze is free." I'm not certain if he realized who actually ran the beverage industry in New Jersey in 1981,but I digress. If I'd become an attorney, I think I'd find some ladies who had flashback-PTSD from this and take BK to the cleaners.


LOL to the super 7 incher!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Cassadine said:


>


Why in the world are they half naked? What are they promoting?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Socks, Howard.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Oldsarge said:


> It's been said that all it takes to make a feminist out of a man is for him to have daughters . . .


I was at the Tough Mudder in Virginia last week. There was an outfit that had a sort of bar lift competition where a participant tried to raise a bar up a sloped ladder while hanging in space and then leaping the bar up about 10" at a time about 10 times to the very top. A bit like climbing a ladder in space with ones weight as resistance flipping the bar higher while hanging on it. I positioned myself in front of this display for a good three hours. I'd guess about 200 men gave it a shot. About one in 20 could complete the feat with the remainder ranging from close to doing one rung. Of the two dozen rather fit women who gave it a shot, only one was able to move the bar one rung. The remainder were worse than the weakest man.

Given that these were fit women, it made me reflect of the movement that wishes to allow women access to combat units but with lower physical requirements. Lower standards for women in these circumstances is a bad idea but a reality if they are ever to have access to these positions in the field. What would a feminist do in this circumstance?

If my daughter wants to fight side by side with men and have their lives in her hands and vice versa she needs to fulfill the same requirements for the job. If this makes me a feminist, sign me up.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

The Sword Sisters I served with, because we were a support unit that lived 'in the division commanders back pocket' could do everything I did. It was 'brain war'. Most of the military these days is much the same. Infantry? Well, that's a different world.


----------



## Clintotron (Mar 24, 2015)

Feminist want equality only when it’s convenient or emasculating.

Edit: Extreme feminists

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> It's been said that all it takes to make a feminist out of a man is for him to have daughters . . .


LOL.Speaking as the father of two adult daughters, there is more than just a smidgen of proof to that observation!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> Socks, Howard.


OK I was wondering why those are halfway naked.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Cassadine said:


>


Why would you pay well over $600 for that then on top of that pay for shipping and handling?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

derum said:


> How things change.........
> View attachment 22442


Is this something you eat or put on?


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

"The Red Pill Movie" is a great critique of contemporary feminism. 

Give it a watch. 

Cheers, 

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Howard said:


> Is this something you eat or put on?


I remember that product (from my childhood reading). It was a nutritional supplement. What was in it is anyone's guess.


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> I was at the Tough Mudder in Virginia last week. There was an outfit that had a sort of bar lift competition where a participant tried to raise a bar up a sloped ladder while hanging in space and then leaping the bar up about 10" at a time about 10 times to the very top. A bit like climbing a ladder in space with ones weight as resistance flipping the bar higher while hanging on it. I positioned myself in front of this display for a good three hours. I'd guess about 200 men gave it a shot. About one in 20 could complete the feat with the remainder ranging from close to doing one rung. Of the two dozen rather fit women who gave it a shot, only one was able to move the bar one rung. The remainder were worse than the weakest man.
> 
> Given that these were fit women, it made me reflect of the movement that wishes to allow women access to combat units but with lower physical requirements. Lower standards for women in these circumstances is a bad idea but a reality if they are ever to have access to these positions in the field. What would a feminist do in this circumstance?
> 
> ...


It makes you an honest man. Equal pay, for equal responsibility. "Feminism" as many of us use the term, is a species of the genus called "Egalitarianism", wherein young boys, as an example, at least here in the States, receive a medal for 8th Runner-Up in the summer camp obstacle course competition. It is an artificial attempt at leveling the playing field. Sadly, these youngsters will realize that the adult world is markedly less embracing of lesser capability. Or paltry effort. We each must access our abilities and limitations, and attempt to craft a life upon those twin foundations. To do more is to delude ourselves; to do less is to cheat ourselves.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Cassadine said:


> It makes you an honest man. Equal pay, for equal responsibility. "Feminism" as many of us use the term, is a species of the genus called "Egalitarianism", wherein young boys, as an example, at least here in the States, receive a medal for 8th Runner-Up in the summer camp obstacle course competition. It is an artificial attempt at leveling the playing field. Sadly, these youngsters will realize that the adult world is markedly less embracing of lesser capability. Or paltry effort. We each must access our abilities and limitations, and attempt to craft a life upon those twin foundations. To do more is to delude ourselves; to do less is to cheat ourselves.


Combat has a way of being its own equaliser.

There have been complaints from female Army and Marine officers that they are restricted from high rank due to a lack of combat unit experience due to a lack of access to these units. My question would be why didn't they choose the AF or Navy vs the Army or Marines?

I also wonder why our little girls are not required to register for Selective Service when all services are open to female volunteers in many specialties?

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

That last is something that should be taken to court. Either everyone registers or no one does. I believe it works for Israel, though I may be in error.


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

Oldsarge said:


> That last is something that should be taken to court. Either everyone registers or no one does. I believe it works for Israel, though I may be in error.


"That _LAST _is something that should be taken to court." At this point in my life of wearied feet anything but the Alden Barrie should be hauled into court! LOL


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

I once made the mistake of buying Barries in my correct size. After the shock and novelty wore off I traded them for shoes that fit.

Speaking of which, I originally intended to post about Flagg Brothers, which Billy Joel sang of being the only source for matador boots with a Cuban heel. I know there was one at the Philadelphia area mall that my family went to each Saturday but don’t remember clothes like this.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Pimpin’ Ain’t easy!


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

derum said:


> View attachment 22454


I sometimes wonder if we would have such an epidemic of childhood diabetes and obesity if we would just view being overweight as unhealthy rather than "celebrating" all children and embracing the differences.


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

SG_67 said:


> I sometimes wonder if we would have such an epidemic of childhood diabetes and obesity if we would just view being overweight as unhealthy rather than "celebrating" all children and embracing the differences.


I wonder how on earth the girl in the ad could be described as chubby.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

When I was in public school in rural Alabama (74-79) there were two "fat" kids in my class of about 60. I remember their names, Stephanie and Dennis and neither were huge.
Dennis was more of a fire plug than fat and Stephanie certainly didn't have rolls of fat.

There were two fast food restaurants in town Jacks and Hardee's.

I wonder if I were to go visit there today if I would find the same proportion of "fat" kids?

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Chalk it up to 1) inactivity 2) the '70's obsession with fat in the diet that led to a flood of processed carbohydrates in the food 3) an obsession with pathological thinness. Anyone know a bunch of kids who will be playing hide-and-seek in the dark all summer? We used to run like crazy doing that. I haven't seen a child outside once so far this summer.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Oldsarge said:


> Chalk it up to 1) inactivity 2) the '70's obsession with fat in the diet that led to a flood of processed carbohydrates in the food 3) an obsession with pathological thinness. Anyone know a bunch of kids who will be playing hide-and-seek in the dark all summer? We used to run like crazy doing that. I haven't seen a child outside once so far this summer.


That's because conventional wisdom leads us to believe that ALL children playing outside today are 100% statistically the targets of rapists, kidnappers and pedophiles. I used to run loose from morning to dark and I don't remember being molested or kidnapped more than a handful of times at most and I turned out ok.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Clintotron (Mar 24, 2015)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> That's because conventional wisdom leads us to believe that ALL children playing outside today are 100% statistically the targets of rapists, kidnappers and pedophiles. I used to run loose from morning to dark and I don't remember being molested or kidnapped more than a handful of times at most and I turned out ok.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


I got a VERY hearty chuckle out of that. Thank you. Hahaha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Clintotron (Mar 24, 2015)

derum said:


> I wonder how on earth the girl in the ad could be described as chubby.


It's the knee dimples. All the fatties have 'em.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> When I was in public school in rural Alabama (74-79) there were two "fat" kids in my class of about 60. I remember their names, Stephanie and Dennis and neither were huge.
> Dennis was more of a fire plug than fat and Stephanie certainly didn't have rolls of fat.
> 
> There were two fast food restaurants in town Jacks and Hardee's.
> ...


In my entire convent school there was but one obese child, their surname...if you can believe this: Waite!

Waite, weight - geddit?

A prescient variation of nominative determinism, one supposes.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

derum said:


> View attachment 22454


In the picture, she ain't chubby at all.


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

What people call fat today is very different than in the 60's through the 90's.

Do children even walk home from school anymore? We walked a mile to a mile and a half, depending on which school we went to.


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

WA said:


> What people call fat today is very different than in the 60's through the 90's.
> 
> Do children even walk home from school anymore? We walked a mile to a mile and a half, depending on which school we went to.


Right. And uphill both ways. In the snow.


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

smmrfld said:


> Right. And uphill both ways. In the snow.


Well, if you live on a hill and school is upon another hill do you have a choice. In the northwest we usually get some snow too.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Half mile to elementary school, half mile to junior high and a mile to high school. Since because of a balance deficiency I didn't learn to ride a two wheeled bike until I got to college, I walked both ways, five days a week, ten months a year. I have not doubt it was good for me.


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

derum said:


> I wonder how on earth the girl in the ad could be described as chubby.


Maybe her cheekbones aren't gaunt enough?


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

Miket61 said:


> I once made the mistake of buying Barries in my correct size. After the shock and novelty wore off I traded them for shoes that fit.
> 
> Speaking of which, I originally intended to post about Flagg Brothers, which Billy Joel sang of being the only source for matador boots with a Cuban heel. I know there was one at the Philadelphia area mall that my family went to each Saturday but don't remember clothes like this.


Barrie are beautiful and bold and bulbous--and not inexpensive. But worth it. I only wish the Trubalance had a Long Wing or something besides that Indy.


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

WA said:


> What people call fat today is very different than in the 60's through the 90's.
> 
> Do children even walk home from school anymore? We walked a mile to a mile and a half, depending on which school we went to.


Not really. Schools are more centralized-larger. The local grammar school down the road is a memory of the 70's. Tha,t combined with the insane amount of cars on the road, does make the action prohibitive. Every family has 2-4+ cars. When I was a kid, if you had 2 you were high rolling.


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

Oldsarge said:


> Half mile to elementary school, half mile to junior high and a mile to high school. Since because of a balance deficiency I didn't learn to ride a two wheeled bike until I got to college, I walked both ways, five days a week, ten months a year. I have not doubt it was good for me.


It was good exercise.
And burned calories.


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

WA said:


> It was good exercise.
> And burned calories.


It was. Orange Park FLA, in the early 70's was a naval base "suburb" (Jacksonville!). I recall walking to school with at least 100-150 kids to S. Bryan Jennings school everyday. Had to have been more than a mile each way. Lot's of fun. Lot's of opportunities for boyhood mischief that never really hurt anyone, but today would land us in a psych ward. Cap guns, tommy-knocker fights, stone throwing-dodging competitions, and of course "smear the queer" with either a football, frisbee, or ball of tin-foil. Fist-fights were obligatory rites of passage, not technically fun. LOL. I'll admit those tommy-knockers were dangerous; one friend ended up looking as if he'd fought Joe Frazier--the then heavyweight ruler of the world.


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

Cassadine said:


> Not really. Schools are more centralized-larger. The local grammar school down the road is a memory of the 70's. Tha,t combined with the insane amount of cars on the road, does make the action prohibitive. Every family has 2-4+ cars. When I was a kid, if you had 2 you were high rolling.


From what I've read over several years is that there are more kids in school who are over weight in the US by double. And the weight is higher. Not in school, so don't know.

At the mall adults are certainly larger than 30 years ago. Way bigger. Some beyond my imagination.


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

WA said:


> From what I've read over several years is that there are more kids in school who are over weight in the US by double. And the weight is higher. Not in school, so don't know.
> 
> At the mall adults are certainly larger than 30 years ago. Way bigger. Some beyond my imagination.


1st world problem, for sure. Easy access to massive caloric food. 24/7 TV on demand. Computer forums (LOL). No more National Anthem after "Creature Feature" on Saturday night.

Not to go conspiratorial but the game is a touch rigged. Like Brave New World--give them "soma" in the form of food and entertainment; get 'em fat; get 'em to a doctor; get 'em on meds; get 'em in the "fitness industry." Rinse and repeat.


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

Cassadine said:


> It was. Orange Park FLA, in the early 70's was a naval base "suburb" (Jacksonville!). I recall walking to school with at least 100-150 kids to S. Bryan Jennings school everyday. Had to have been more than a mile each way. Lot's of fun. Lot's a opportunities for boyhood mischief that never really hurt anyone, but today would land us in a psych ward. Cap guns, tommy-knocker fights, stone throwing-dodging competitions, and of course "smear the queer" with either a football, frisbee, or ball of tin-foil. Fist-fights were obligatory rites of passage, not technically fun. LOL. I'll admit those tommy-knockers were dangerous; one friend ended up looking as if he'd fought Joe Frazier--the then heavyweight ruler of the world.


 Came to school pretty wet sometimes. Jumped in ditches and walked in ditches. Mud puddles were jumped in. It rains here a lot sometimes. Wet was normal. Walking through the woods brushing against wet branches. In middle school it took an hour and 15 minutes for my pants to dry sometimes. I may have waded the road a couple of times when it was flooded (high school). Breaking ice. A number of ways to get to the schools. Middle school I think it was over mile (short cut) to school through the woods before even coming to a road. It was nice.


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

Cassadine said:


> 1st world problem, for sure. Easy access to massive caloric food. 24/7 TV on demand. Computer forums (LOL). No more National Anthem after "Creature Feature" on Saturday night.
> 
> Not to go conspiratorial but the game is a touch rigged. Like Brave New World--give them "soma" in the form of food and entertainment; get 'em fat; get 'em to a doctor; get 'em on meds; get 'em in the "fitness industry." Rinse and repeat.


Certainly marketable.


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

WA said:


> Certainly marketable.


Yes, indeed.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

WA said:


> What people call fat today is very different than in the 60's through the 90's.
> 
> Do children even walk home from school anymore? We walked a mile to a mile and a half, depending on which school we went to.


Some of them ride public transportation.


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

derum said:


> View attachment 22497


Right up there with little chocolate doughnuts for a healthy lifestyle.


----------



## jts287 (Apr 19, 2018)

derum said:


> View attachment 22497


And there's your answer: fewer smokers = more fatties.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

derum said:


> View attachment 22497


If cigarettes could be made healthy I would eat them for breakfast. I actually enjoy the social aspects of smoking and some of my most fond childhood memories revolve around the adults in my family sitting around the table puffing away. I have my grandparents breakfast table that has the burns they left in the top. I will never refinish it.

Of course I am deeply saddened by the fact that smoking resulted in cancer which shortened both their lives and I only smoke my pipe once every few weeks and try to maintain a much healthier lifestyle. But if smoking could miraculously be found to have healing properties.....yum.

I used to walk from my elementary school to our church for choir practice a few times a week. We would walk about a half mile along the train tracks and pile up stones and sticks attempting to derail the train. Of course this was impossible, but little boys are intuitively destructive! It was great fun!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

SG_67 said:


> Right up there with little chocolate doughnuts for a healthy lifestyle.


Run, John Belushi, run!


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)




----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## jts287 (Apr 19, 2018)

Lol, by 1940 companies realized marketing coke to kids was probably not great, so the switch was made- speed to housewives. Thing is, I'll bet both worked well...


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Speed would be interesting except my family would probably kill me. I am annoying enough. 

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

Cassadine said:


>


That's NOT from the Mad Men era


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

Neither is this. Guaranteed D & G have an "enlightened and progressive" HR department. And frankly, the male models all look like they could easily be bitch slapped by my 18 year old son. Effete.


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

I cannot even buy Sudafed without almost being stripped searched at the pharmacy.


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

Oh, my


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

Umm...


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Cassadine said:


> That's NOT from the Mad Men era


Is that your lapel roll or are you just glad to see me?

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Clintotron (Mar 24, 2015)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> Is that your lapel roll or are you just glad to see me?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


She was desperate for some coffee, it appears. Selfish woman should have made her own cup. It's not that hard...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Cassadine said:


>


Half the Nazi army was on Meth during the war. Interesting history behind that drug.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

Cassadine said:


>


There were a number of photoshopped Ladybird book covers on this theme, but Ladybird actually produced some real books aimed at an adult audience. I have a few:


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Cassadine said:


>


Now hang on there. Beer is well established as 'good for nursing mothers' and both my children benefited from it. My late wife swore by a good pint before nursing the offspring and both children grew into robust, healthy adults.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

derum said:


> There were a number of photoshopped Ladybird book covers on this theme, but Ladybird actually produced some real books aimed at an adult audience. I have a few:
> 
> View attachment 22520


I still possess a few copies of the Ladybird books I devoured as a preschooler, back in the 1960's. Indeed I reviewed one of them a couple of years back commencing here:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...nd-or-read-lately.112728/page-32#post-1764354

and continued here:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...nd-or-read-lately.112728/page-32#post-1765045


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

This product would (probably) be available in the shops today were it not for the empire building antics of Charles Brent:


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

*Cough-cough-_cosby_-cough-cough*


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Shaver said:


> This product would (probably) be available in the shops today were it not for the empire building antics of Charles Brent:


I believe I ran into a gentleman at the same address a few years ago still selling this.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Seeing as how this is a clothing forum:


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

Quite right!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

derum said:


> View attachment 22497


What exactly do they mean by "toasted", cigarettes are not supposed to be toasted.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

SG_67 said:


> Seeing as how this is a clothing forum:


But isn't it supposed to be the other way around?


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

derum said:


> Quite right!


So it's better to say goodnight with your slacks off?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Why is he wearing a blanket as a shirt?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

It was the '60's, Howard. You had to be then to understand.


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

Howard said:


> Why is he wearing a blanket as a shirt?


That is a poncho.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Howard said:


> So it's better to say goodnight with your slacks off?


All you need is love, baby!


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Howard said:


> What exactly do they mean by "toasted", cigarettes are not supposed to be toasted.


There is an excellent Mad Men episode on this very subject. Check it out on the YouTuber.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

Oldsarge said:


> It was the '60's, Howard. You had to be then to understand.


I was there and didn't understand it. I was probably too young since my parents passed 30 and I still trusted them.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh, I trusted my parents. It was everyone else's that was suspect. But the real problem was, I believed, not the parents but the grandparents, especially the ones in office. Not much has changed.


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> Is that your lapel roll or are you just glad to see me?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


I do not know the date of the ad, but man alive, how'd they get away with that?


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

Oldsarge said:


> Now hang on there. Beer is well established as 'good for nursing mothers' and both my children benefited from it. My late wife swore by a good pint before nursing the offspring and both children grew into robust, healthy adults.


My paternal grandfather was thought to be akin to Mr. Rogers as he could always get infants to quit crying. The family raved for years about it. Give him the child, leave the room and he'd work his magic. When he turned 90 he told us his secret: "Johnny Walker Red on the gums."


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

Shaver said:


> *Cough-cough-_cosby_-cough-cough*


Suddenly I'm feeling as if it's 1976 again.


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> There is an excellent Mad Men episode on this very subject. Check it out on the YouTuber.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


Don Draper creates the pitch on the spot out of nothing. Great episode.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> It was the '60's, Howard. You had to be then to understand.


Sorry I thought that was the 1970's.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

WA said:


> That is a poncho.


Isn't a poncho supposed to be made of some plastic material?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

In the kitchen?


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Cassadine said:


> My paternal grandfather was thought to be akin to Mr. Rogers as he could always get infants to quit crying. The family raved for years about it. Give him the child, leave the room and he'd work his magic. When he turned 90 he told us his secret: "Johnny Walker Red on the gums."


Growing up in an Italian family, our secret to teething was red wine on the gums.


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

Howard said:


> Isn't a poncho supposed to be made of some plastic material?


Ponchos have been around thousands of years before plastic. In a down pour plastic maybe best. If you need warmth wool is probably best. Clint Eastwood wore one in a western movie, or two, more.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

A traditional kilt isn’t that far from a poncho.

One takes a big piece of tartan, fold it in half and pull a belt through it. You then lay the folded cloth and belt on the ground and pleat the top layer. You then lay down on it buckling the belt around your waist. Next, you stand up and adjust bringing the pleated portion all the way around to cover your arse and bits. Then you take the portion that is hanging loose at the back, pull it over your shoulder tucking it into your belt.

Now you are ready to steal cattle and slaughter Englishmen!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Or other Scots if there aren't enough English in the neighborhood.:laughing:


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

Oldsarge said:


> Growing up in an Italian family, our secret to teething was red wine on the gums.


Irish Catholic--different side of town--same type of remedy!. LOL


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

Now this is great. The man had style. "Who luvs ya, baby?"


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

The Suit Supply advert above was apparently 1 in a series.


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Cassadine said:


> The Suit Supply advert above was apparently 1 in a series.


All this is possible because of the 3% Lycra in the fabric.


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

SG_67 said:


> All this is possible because of the 3% Lycra in the fabric.


I've got to get me some Lycra!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

derum said:


> View attachment 22558


I don't get this, Why is a woman in lingerie surprised to see Santa coming down the chimney?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Cassadine said:


>


That's a cool outfit.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I've never heard of a romantic pornography and why is "The Night Porter" Rated R for some reason?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Cassadine said:


> The Suit Supply advert above was apparently 1 in a series.


This one is just plain weird.


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)




----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)




----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

^I appreciate the diversity here.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Howard said:


> I've never heard of a romantic pornography and why is "The Night Porter" Rated R for some reason?


A majestic reel.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Shaver said:


> A majestic reel.


Was that supposed to be a real film?


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Howard said:


> Was that supposed to be a real film?


Absolutely. Rampling is one of the great English actresses.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Quite distinguished, with many international film awards to her credit.


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> Quite distinguished, with many international film awards to her credit.


and her boobs weren't bad either.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

derum said:


> and her boobs weren't bad either.


By viewing Google images, they resemble small pancakes.


----------



## Clintotron (Mar 24, 2015)

Howard said:


> By viewing Google images, they resemble small pancakes.


Not everyone can have nice titties like you, Howard.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Howard said:


> By viewing Google images, they resemble small pancakes.


You mean like crepes?

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Clintotron said:


> Not everyone can have nice titties like you, Howard.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


LOL I don't have nice titties.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> You mean like crepes?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


Whatever you want to call them.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> You mean like crepes?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR





Howard said:


> Whatever you want to call them.


Yea, but the crepes are filled with all manner of fruit compote(s) and cream cheese concoctions! LOL.


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> Yea, but the crepes are filled with all manner of fruit compote(s) and cream cheese concoctions! LOL.


LOL don't give me any ideas.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Your point being . . . ?


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Oldsarge said:


> Your point being . . . ?


He's been quite prolific over the past 24 hrs. Things in Toronto must be slow.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

SG_67 said:


> He's been quite prolific over the past 24 hrs. Things in Toronto must be slow.


Yes, I imagine that his spade must be quite dull after digging up so many old threads.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

Let’s hope for some peace in between snorts.


----------



## Troones (Mar 7, 2018)

SG_67 said:


> He's been quite prolific over the past 24 hrs. Things in Toronto must be slow.


Yes, this (brand new) user bumped at least a couple of dozen old threads yesterday, with nothing but pointless commentary on each. Usually sarcastic one-liners such as the one posted here.

I maybe taking it a bit personally since the reported location is my own. But this behavior does not reflect well on we Toronto users who value this forum and its members.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

Shaver said:


> This message is awaiting moderator approval, and is invisible to normal visitors.
> 
> Which of the 10 commandments prohibits chemical enhancement?
> 
> ...


The coca plant has perfectly beneficial properties. Traditional medical uses of the coca leaf are as a stimulant to overcome fatigue, hunger, and thirst. It also is used as an anesthetic and analgesic to alleviate the pain of headache, rheumatism, wounds and sores, etc. When consumed in its natural form -- i.e., as God made it -- the coca leaf does not induce a physiological or psychological dependence, nor does abstinence after long-term use produce symptoms typical to substance addiction. Cocaine is a synthesized extract of the plant, and is a hell of a drug. I lost a friend to it.


----------

